
Show HN: Testing REST, GraphQL APIs - justapi
https://github.com/kiranz/just-api?ds=4
======
codegladiator
Look similar to
[https://github.com/svanoort/pyresttest](https://github.com/svanoort/pyresttest)
but in nodejs

------
jeremykrate
Exactly what I need for my GraphQL backend. Thanks!

